# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Longboardvideo 2011

## MeckiMesser

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6570...eature=feedlik

Hier ein kleines Longboardvideo aus diesem Jahr. Wir haben im Sptsommer in Dresden und Umgebung gefilmt. Hoffe auf gute Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschlge  :Smile: 
Viel Spa beim angucken.

----------


## MoveToChile

coole Sache! Gre aus dem Norden!

----------


## triaholic

Jo ein wirklich feines Video, nur zu kurz ;-)
berlege mir auch schon lnger ein Longboard fr die viel zu hufigen windlosen Zeiten zu besorgen. Der Track ist brigens auch sehr fein gewhlt. "Macklemore & Ryan Lewis - Can't Hold Us (ft. Ray Dalton)" fr alle die es interessiert.
Keep surfin

der Claus

----------


## MeckiMesser

Hey hier unser neues Longboardvideo von diesem Sommer 2012. Alle emotionen vom Longbaorden in 6min. Hoffe es gefllt euch. 
Freu mich ber Kritiken.

Gru MeckiMesser =)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOENS...&feature=g-u-u

----------


## LutzSurfed

Ja das Video ist klasse geworden. Welches Programm nutzt ihr zum schneiden?

----------


## Slatekelly

einfach Klasse ich bin begeistert was ihr so hin bekommt!!

----------

